# Preparing an English Trifle



## angel hair (Jan 5, 2007)

hi,

i'm going to be making a rasberry trifle for a birthday party tomorrow and have some questions. can i prepare it now and keep in in the fridge overnight for tomorrow ? 

also, i'm using white grape juice instead of sherry; if i do make it in advance, wouldnt the cake be all soggy by tomorrow?

any advice would help!

thanks


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 5, 2007)

Some recipes say to assemble everything except the whipped cream topping and berry garnish and refrigerate until chilled - some say the chilling period should be overnight. What does your recipe say? A lot will depend on the ingredients.


----------



## Sandyj (Jan 5, 2007)

I've made a lot of trifles over the years, and it's been my experience that this is one of those desserts that will keep quite well for a day or two. I don't always use sherry (kids complain!). The cake will keep.


----------



## angel hair (Jan 5, 2007)

*english trifle*

hi michael,

thanks for your reply.  i actually don't go by one recipe; i look at many recipes, then kind of mesh the ideas all together, and add my own secret ingredients & special touches..that way people say...."hmmmmmmm-what is that..it's so different??"!! 

i just baked two cakes for the trifle, and whipped up vanilla mousse instead of vanilla pudding (oh no i just gave away one of my secret substitutes!)...i will take your advice and make the whipped cream and add the berry mixture along with some white grape juice and rasberry jam tomorrow.

thanks again for your thoughts-they are so appreciated!

angel hair


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL ... I doubt many of your friends will be scouring our site for your "secrets" - and I doubt that if any of us got up to the area around where you live we would run into them.  

I do like the idea of the mousse instead of pudding. And, it - along with the jam, shouldn't be a problem to assemble the night before.

The main reason for holding off on the whipped cream until near serving time is because it doesn't hold up well.

Really trying to read between the lines here on the grape juice ... slice of cake brushed with grape juice instead of a liquor? That should work and not make the cake any soggier than if you used a liquor.


----------

